# katadyn Water Purifyer



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I was at the local sporting goods store looking at water purifyers, they had several Katadyns. The one that caught my eye was$289.00 with a ceramic filter and was good for13500 gallons on the filter. It is also a minimalist back pack size. It is on ebay for near the same price. Does anyone have experience with Katadyn brand? I would be interested in your input.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I have the Coghlans water filters, simple and fairly inexpensive. Many of the streams that are in our area are mountain-fresh or cold-springs, so, my main concern is filtering out the "chunks".

I am planning on getting a water filtration system for my camper where I can pump water through the filters directly into the holding tank and it would be very safe for drinking / etc. The system that I am interested in (pump, filters, UV, etc) will cost close to a grand, so, I am holding off on that purchase till the plans are finalized for my trip to the north-pole.


----------



## greaseman (Jun 13, 2009)

sailaway said:


> I was at the local sporting goods store looking at water purifyers, they had several Katadyns. The one that caught my eye was$289.00 with a ceramic filter and was good for13500 gallons on the filter. It is also a minimalist back pack size. It is on ebay for near the same price. Does anyone have experience with Katadyn brand? I would be interested in your input.


 I just bought a Katadyn vario, and it might be the one you are refering to. I'm not any kind of expert on water filters, but everywhere I researched said the the Katadyn's were the highest quality, most bang for the buck. I like the fact that it has cleanable elements for max life span, and the fact of what size germ particles it removes.
I did some price comparison on bizrate.com That site will search for the lowest price on the internet for you, and spit the results out. I hope I never have to use mine, but I have it if I need it.

Go with the Katadyn, you won't be sorry.


----------



## SurvivalNut (Nov 13, 2008)

I use the Combi which is the cousin of the Pocket. I own 4 of them, as well as2 camp drip and 2 gravities and 2 or 3 others. 

I buy them on ebay, I watch for them after fire season or major disaster and groups sell off their surplus. 

I usually pay about 20-30%. I have spare parts out the wazoo. I have been satisfied with buying and receiving as described product and ebay is good about that anyways.

Definitely recommend Katadyn. Have used many others.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I believe the Vario is the one I was talking about, I have only heard good things about Katadyn and decided to investigate. After looking at several survival lists of the top 100 items to disappear I am really lacking in this department and have made this my next big investment. I wasn't sure what other choices there were out there. Potable water is something I don't want to full around with!


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

sailaway said:


> I was at the local sporting goods store looking at water purifyers, they had several Katadyns. The one that caught my eye was$289.00 with a ceramic filter and was good for13500 gallons on the filter. It is also a minimalist back pack size. It is on ebay for near the same price. Does anyone have experience with Katadyn brand? I would be interested in your input.


Sailaway

We use the berkey type to remove the chlorine from the city water, works great! I know it will clean damn near anything from your water...might check out the site

New Millennium Concepts Ltd Front Door


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Hozay Buck, Great site, I will investigate BERKEY further. Sail


----------



## Expeditioner (Jan 6, 2009)

sailaway said:


> I was at the local sporting goods store looking at water purifyers, they had several Katadyns. The one that caught my eye was$289.00 with a ceramic filter and was good for13500 gallons on the filter. It is also a minimalist back pack size. It is on ebay for near the same price. Does anyone have experience with Katadyn brand? I would be interested in your input.


Katadyn makes a great product. The Berkeys are great too. Based on the price I think you were looking at Pocket Microfilter. I attached a pic. Contact me if you decide on Katadyn, I might be able to help you get it for much less.


----------



## pdx210 (Jan 8, 2010)

I was looking at this filter too but since it's ceramic it doesn't filter out chemicals

right..? and that concerns me.


----------



## SurvivalNut (Nov 13, 2008)

pdx210 said:


> I was looking at this filter too but since it's ceramic it doesn't filter out chemicals
> 
> right..? and that concerns me.


It's kind of like the argument of CUI and Horsepower, Chevy or Ford. 
I'm not a filter expert, but I will let you in on what I look for.

A ceramic filter may have a life of 13,000 gallons, but a charcoal filter only 200 gallons.

Some of the Cadillac filters are embedded with charcoal, but once the chemicals have saturated the charcoal part of the filter, it just isn't going to filter out the chemicals anymore, period.

Some filters have the charcoal elements as a separate replaceable piece internally to the filter, not as a pre-filter. So you can replace the charcoal as needed or not even have it loaded if not needed or available.

For a short life filter (200 gallons) go ahead with the charcoal embedded. For the 13XXX filters (52000 liters cdn), then go with replaceable charcoal element fillers.

I'm a Katadyn guy. Please don't rip me too bad Berkie fans.


----------



## pdx210 (Jan 8, 2010)

SurvivalNut said:


> It's kind of like the argument of CUI and Horsepower, Chevy or Ford.


well, thats a grossly inaccurate statement.

The issue isn't the life of the filter it what is filtered out. ceramic filter do NOT filter out most chemicals this is a concern particularly in a bug out situation where you likely don't know quality or contamination level of water your filtering on the move a carbon filter is a much better choice.

looks like the Katadyn Combi is the ticket combines a silver impregnated ceramic element and activated carbon cartridge


----------



## SurvivalNut (Nov 13, 2008)

pdx210 said:


> well, thats a grossly inaccurate statement.
> 
> The issue isn't the life of the filter it what is filtered out. ceramic filter do NOT filter out most chemicals this is a concern particularly in a bug out situation where you likely don't know quality or contamination level of water your filtering on the move a carbon filter is a much better choice.
> 
> looks like the Katadyn Combi is the ticket combines a silver impregnated ceramic element and activated carbon cartridge


The issue IS the life of the filter if you are counting on a ceramic 13,000 gallon filter that is going to putz out after 200 gallons when the carbon is saturated.

The comment about chevy and ford is to mean people will argue about their favorites and stick to their guns no matter what.

I stick with my point that I prefer replaceable charcoal elements. And that is the opinion I rely on.

YES, I prefer my Combi to all others. The faucet adapter is a cool add on.


----------



## pdx210 (Jan 8, 2010)

I got your Chevy/ Ford comment but it's irrelevant the issue isn't about brands. in fact carbon and ceramic filters are NOT the same with respect to what they remove.

ceramic filters remove micro organisms... if you have a good water source and microbes are you only concern you can't beat a ceramic filter. If however, your water source is tainted with chemicals you are NOT filtering those chemicals out with a ceramic filter it's then irrelevant if you can filter 13,000 gallons or not the water is still tainted ...thats the point. So, for a bug out kit where the water you have access to on the move may have chemical contamination a ceramic alone is a very poor choice 

This isn't a one is better than the other, it's a choose your filter accordingly.


----------



## Expeditioner (Jan 6, 2009)

Katadyn makes a carbon cartridge that can be attached to the inlet and outlet hoses of the filter. Each cartridge is good for about 60 uses. If you are concerned about chemicals distillation or reverse osmosis (lose portability with these systems).

_Carbon filters are NOT generally successful at removing dissolved inorganic contaminants or metals such as minerals/salts (hardness or scale-causing contaminants), antimony, arsenic, asbestos, barium, beryllium, cadmium, chromium, copper, fluoride, mercury, nickel, nitrates/nitrites, selenium, sulfate, thallium, and certain radio nuclides. Removing these contaminants requires either a reverse osmosis water filter system or a distiller (some can also be removed by KDF-55 or manganese greensand) - Original Source Unkown (was sent to me by an engineer who specializes in water treatment systems and he pasted an excerpt from a study)._


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

This has been an enlightening thread for me. I didn't considxder both ceramic and charcoal filters for organic and chemical filtering. I am also considdering a filter for on the move and one for base camp.


----------



## pdx210 (Jan 8, 2010)

No question RO systems are better but the consideration is for portable water purification for say a bug out kit. I'm simply pointing out that ceramic filter only filter down to 2 microns and they remove no chemical contaminates. while a carbon filter is less tan perfect it's going to remove more chemicals from water than a ceramic only filter which incidentally is nothing, zip, zero, zilch!

I think Expeditioner has the right Idea a Katadyn with a carbon cartridge because when you look into it carbon filter by themselves are poor at filtering out microbes

This link has a list of chemicals that are removed or reduced by carbon filtration..the key might be "reduced" contaminate like lead & mercury are "reduced" but not removed

http://www.multipureco.com/br779C.pdf


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

All I know is that the Berkey filter unit we have has been removing the nasty chlorine taste from our city water for almost 2 years, the filters are getting full of whatever it is they are removing and it's time to clean them... as for chemical removal I thought Chlorine was a chemical?? wrong? 

Whatever, after you drink the treated water if you don't get the two step then your unit works for you.... but I've been planning to run a gallon of water from the creek after using cheese cloth for the big chunks, I'll let you know how that works...


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

All of our circumstances are different, we should do and use what we know works best for us. We should always be flexible and be receptive to the better mouse trap though. People living in the city have different impurities to filter out than people living in the country getting water from a stream,


----------



## seansolo (Aug 15, 2009)

Hey guys, just to chime in on the water filter talk. I work at a outdoor outfitting company here and deal with this stuff quite a bit. A lot of these water filters only kill protozoa and bacteria, but not virus'. Just be cautious to get the correct filter that will do everything you want it to. In my experience, the filters that kill virus are a little more pricey, but you can buy tablet/iodine to add to the filtered water larger amount. Just something to think about. Later


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks seansolo, I hadn't given viruses any thought yet.


----------



## survivalboy12895 (Dec 17, 2009)

sailaway said:


> I was at the local sporting goods store looking at water purifyers, they had several Katadyns. The one that caught my eye was$289.00 with a ceramic filter and was good for13500 gallons on the filter. It is also a minimalist back pack size. It is on ebay for near the same price. Does anyone have experience with Katadyn brand? I would be interested in your input.


I like that one to.Its called the Katadyn Pocket filter.But I don't like its price.Check out the Katadyn Hiker.Its only about $70.This is the type I store in my BOB.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Does the HIKER have both ceramic and charcoal filtration?


survivalboy12895 said:


> I like that one to.Its called the Katadyn Pocket filter.But I don't like its price.Check out the Katadyn Hiker.Its only about $70.This is the type I store in my BOB.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

Really dumb question...REALLY...

Has anybody tried running salt water thru any of these filters? Sorry but it popped into my head... I guess because Sailaway's handle made me think of being at sea...


----------



## SurvivalNut (Nov 13, 2008)

HozayBuck said:


> Really dumb question...REALLY...
> 
> Has anybody tried running salt water thru any of these filters? Sorry but it popped into my head... I guess because Sailaway's handle made me think of being at sea...


There aren't any dumb questions, ever!

Regarding ceramic filters with or without carbon...

Here's a quick snippet from the Berkey Filter website:

*Can I filter sea (salt) water through my Berkey system?

No. The concentration of salt in sea water will more than likely ruin the elements fairly quickly.

I have a water softener installed in our house, can I filter that water through my Berkey?

Some people do, but we do not recommend it. It is best if you put water in your Berkey that has not gone through your water softener (the excess salt will likely shorten the life of the elements).

In case of an emergency, can I take water from our pool and filter it with my Berkey system? Will all the chlorine be removed?

Yes. The Berkeys can make chlorinated pool water safe for consumption. However, keep in mind that such a use will cause the elements to wear faster. So, you should only do so in case of emergency.*

There are further answers that will lead into a discussion on Reverse Osmosis (which removes a majority of the salt), but I will leave that for the experts.

Short answer is no, but a good question, especially inland since salt water based Chlorination systems in swimming pools are becoming more popular.


----------



## pdx210 (Jan 8, 2010)

Katadyn makes desalination filters

Products - Katadyn Products Inc.


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

survivalboy12895 said:


> I like that one to.Its called the Katadyn Pocket filter.But I don't like its price.Check out the Katadyn Hiker.Its only about $70.This is the type I store in my BOB.


You guys worry me when I hear those statments, "I store in my BOB"..."put more in your BOB"... "my BOB can take more", thing:dunno:, I'm already over weight and I don't think I can hold much more.


----------



## Expeditioner (Jan 6, 2009)

survivalboy12895 said:


> I like that one to.Its called the Katadyn Pocket filter.But I don't like its price.Check out the Katadyn Hiker.Its only about $70.This is the type I store in my BOB.


Here are the basics on the Hiker. I own both the Hiker and Pocket model. The Pocket model is IMHO the better of the two for long term heavy duty use. I use the Hiker on short hunting and fishing trips, or when I am going camping for just a few days.

_America's best selling water microfilter. Unique Anti-Clog filter requires no cleaning. Compact and lightweight (only 11oz ), the Hiker is perfect for backpacking and camping. Simple design and easy to use. Chosen "Best of the bunch" by Backpacker magazine field testers. Eliminates bacteria and Protozoa (Giardia & Crypto). Carbon core reduces pesticides and chemicals, producing fresh tasting water. Ergonomic handle makes it easy to pump 1 liter/minute. Size 6 1/2" x 2 3/8". _

_The outdoor market's best selling microfilter_

_- Compact design and easy operation_
_- Chosen "Best in the bunch by a long shot" in Backpacker Magazine's field test for ease-of-use_
_- Best choice for all-around use_

_Microfiltration Method: AntiClog Technology: 129 square inches of pleated 0.3 micron glassfiber media_
_Output: Up to 1 quart (1 liter)/minute (48 strokes/minute)_
_Cartridge Capacity: Up to 200 gallon capacity depending on water quality. _
_Weight: 11 oz_
_Height: 6.5"_
_Hose Lengths: 36"_
_Includes Hydration System Connector, Universal Bottle Adaptor, Modular Prefilter, zippered carry bag and field tips._


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I was at Bass Pro Shops today looking at their filters, the salesman told me about one made by Sawyer, it gets down to one micron. He said our military uses it and that we sent lots of the to Haiti after the recent earth quake. They wont have them in stock until this fall, but REI carries them. Their cost will be about $79.00.


----------



## Expeditioner (Jan 6, 2009)

I know of the Sawyer filters but have never used them. It is my understanding that they only make in-line filters (which rely on gravity) and the filter bottles. A few relief organizations have used the inline filters with success. Both products are probably okay as long as you have easy access to the water source.

I know that MEC supplies the military most of its water filtration systems. Don't know if Sawyer provided any filters to the US military. 

I like the pump set up of Katadyn or similar system because in some scenarios the only way you may be able to access the water is by pumping it through a tube. The other feature I like is the filter can be removed form the pump once its useful life has been reached.

No matter what you end up purchasing the condition of the water will affect the efficiency and effectiveness of the filter.

Look at the cost per gallon. Deterime the cost per gallon: (unit price $$$)/useful life of filter cartridge.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks Expoditioner, You are correct, the Sawyer is an inline. Cost per gallon is a good equation to considder. I like your pump thoughts also.


----------



## Expeditioner (Jan 6, 2009)

sailaway said:


> Thanks Expoditioner, You are correct, the Sawyer is an inline. Cost per gallon is a good equation to considder. I like your pump thoughts also.


You are quite welcome. I am going to buy one of the Sawyer inlines and test it out (hopefullly sooner than later). Looks like it might make a decent set up/backup for a permanent or semi-premanent camp


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Expeditioner, I was thinking the Sawyer would make a good base camp one also. I think the first one I buy will be for being on the move.


----------



## hurst_guy (Mar 19, 2010)

*I just bought a Kaatadyn Siphon*

The one you're talking about is a near indestructible hand pump model. I've read reviews on it and have never seen a bad one. I just received my Siphon filter in the mail from Katadyn and it is gravity fed. For $75 delivered,:usaflag: it will filter 1.3 gallons per hour for 5300 total gallons. I'm ordering 2 more as back up, and may use 1 of them with the one I received today for increased output. Like the pump model they can be hand cleaned and come with measuring guages. Top noch and very necessary equiptment.:usaflag:


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Hurstguy, please report back on how yours works.


----------

